# Short trees



## Sidney (Jun 12, 2017)

I would like to plant some short trees in my back yard and have like a little flower bed around it. Something short enough that will not affect my bermuda with its shade. So something that doesn't grow more than 6 feet AT THE MOST. My backyard is kinda big but it is nothing but grass. No trees, no shrubs, no flower bed, no garden. Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I just planted a Japanese Holly sky pencil I got at Lowe's. They grow to a max of 8ft. but of course you could trim it to keep it the height you want. Other than that I can't help much. I would just go to Lowe's or Home Depot or even a local nursery and see what they have and look at the tags on the plants or ask the employees.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have a number of those sky pencil holly. The largest ones (that get full sun) are about 8ft. They grow really slow.

I would look into something like an oakland holly if you want something with a little larger footprint. They will grow larger than 6ft tall if left unattended, but you can keep a holly trimmed back.

I don't know of any "trees" that you could keep that small - other than maybe a weeping Japanese maple.

I'm moving this over to the Landscaping subforum, as the cool season guys may have some good input. :thumbup:


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

My neighbor has a Japanese Maple along the property line and it's doing very poorly in full sun. Just something to consider.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Good point. There are a ton of different Japanese maple varieties - if you go that route, be sure and pick one that suits the location.


----------

